# Looking for Mike Price



## Eres (Nov 11, 2008)

When I was working for shipping agency in Rotterdam van Ommeren (wellknown by the Shell crew) I have met Mr Mike Price he was chief officer then on a H class tanker at Shell Pernis. He lived in the UK. Since then we kept contact regular.

He was later on the GAstankers trading Brunai / Japan. LAter he was on the E class trading in the far east and he moved to New Zealand. Then he went a shore to be Harbour Master in believe Wellington

Due to a reason I have lost his address. Does somebody knows him and can help me to be in contact with him??
Any help is appreciated

Thanks and regards

Wim


----------



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

I have sent you a pm with some possible contact info, hope it is of use.


----------



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Wim

I know Mike very well he is the Wellington Harbourmaster and his contact details are on the Greater Wellington Regional Council Web site www.gwc.govt.nz last spotted he was hail and hearty

Wallyh


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

When you contact him get him involved with this sight as he has his fingers on the pulse with all the local (NZ) news and international stuff. Might stop him watching the AIS of our ship's entry to Wellington!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eres (Nov 11, 2008)

*just a small question*

I will certainly will pass on the message to him no doubt and don't be afraid he will contact you (hahahaha)

Are you the pilot at Wellington who makes thsat very nice sdhots of the shots I have seen like the Blue Star ships and P&O Nedlloyd??

I would lie if you ewant to contact me on my pm, box with your p.m adress I would like to ask you many many questions and hope that you are able to help me 

After many years of out of shipping I would like to have some friend to talk with

Hope you will

Best regards from awaintery Belgium now its white of snow!!!!!

Wim 





NZSCOTTY said:


> When you contact him get him involved with this sight as he has his fingers on the pulse with all the local (NZ) news and international stuff. Might stop him watching the AIS of our ship's entry to Wellington!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Eres , just over the border from you and yes , it's a shock to wake up to a
white garden with the memory of summer not quite gone,

Yes , NZSCOTTY will be a good friend to talk too.


----------



## Eres (Nov 11, 2008)

*Winter season*

John

Thanks, just back from a 1,5hr walk with the dogs. Its lovely outside at this moment we have a heavy gale with very heavy snow showers. Since yesterday evening we have abt 20cm snow and more to come. Temp below zero

Its cold but I love it

best regards and good weekend (by the way were you live?)




John Cassels said:


> Eres , just over the border from you and yes , it's a shock to wake up to a
> white garden with the memory of summer not quite gone,
> 
> Yes , NZSCOTTY will be a good friend to talk too.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Eres said:


> John
> 
> Thanks, just back from a 1,5hr walk with the dogs. Its lovely outside at this moment we have a heavy gale with very heavy snow showers. Since yesterday evening we have abt 20cm snow and more to come. Temp below zero
> 
> ...


Putte-Kapellen , just over the border ( abt 500 meters)


----------



## Eres (Nov 11, 2008)

*contact*

John

Can you please take contact with me via my private mail we can talk Dutch then

regards

Wim 




John Cassels said:


> Putte-Kapellen , just over the border ( abt 500 meters)


----------

